# How to install an Xterm resource setting.



## dalpets (Apr 19, 2021)

Apparently the command `eightBITSelectTypes` has a positive effect on some cut & paste routines.
What file should it be made in & what is the acual command.?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

~/.Xresources and xrdb(1).






						X resources - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 19, 2021)

By convention, resources are loaded from ~/.Xresources on startup of an X session, so add them there. A typical entry for xterm might look like this:
`XTerm*Background: white`

To reload resources without restarting your running X session, use `xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources`


----------



## dalpets (Apr 19, 2021)

Zirias said:


> By convention, resources are loaded from ~/.Xresources on startup of an X session, so add them there. A typical entry for xterm might look like this:
> `XTerm*Background: white`
> 
> To reload resources without restarting your running X session, use `xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources`


I ran `xrdb -load $HOME/.Xresources`but nothing happens.
.X resources is a hidden file, so sorry this is a bit over my head at this time because I don't know what to expect.
More help please.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

After you applied new resources it's only valid for _new_ windows. It doesn't change existing windows or resources. 

The ArchWiki has a nice explanation too: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources


----------

